# Colorful MASK...EOTD



## snowkei (Jun 25, 2007)

haha I did this today...for fun!!
but lll is too dense.... I didn't control it well
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










**what I use**  so many colors...LOL
piggy #bright coral & gold & forest green
glitter #crystalled purple & crystalled yellow &navy 
fluidine #frostlite & brassy 
lll #pop iris & aqualine & blue herizon
e/s #aquavert & firespot & gesso
bobbi brown long-wear gel e/l #ivy shimmer ink
ardell lashes #111


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jun 25, 2007)

Wow! You blow me away with a lot of your work. And I do NOT see any lack of control.


----------



## franimal (Jun 25, 2007)

thats beautiful


----------



## theleopardcake (Jun 25, 2007)

my god.
you are too amazing.
do my make up! lol


----------



## *Luna* (Jun 25, 2007)

WOW! I can't even say anything else... just WOW.


----------



## SHARKIA (Jun 25, 2007)

Thats Tight


----------



## Esperanza (Jun 25, 2007)

I never never cease to be impressed by your work Snowkei! I just love the work on the eyes on the full face's pic, it reminds me a bit of a Kabuki's look. Simply amazing.


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 25, 2007)

Great job snowkei! I think it looks so beautiful! Your FOTD/EOTDs blow me away!


----------



## JCBean (Jun 25, 2007)

Fantastic!!!! As always 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So beautiful...love that flash of turquoise, really stands out!  xx


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Jun 25, 2007)

Gorgeous!!!! Absolutely beautiful....do my make-up toooo!!!


----------



## aeryss (Jun 25, 2007)

wow, you picked so intense colors looking great together in general view - it looks amazing.


----------



## stephie06 (Jun 25, 2007)

amazing! your application is fantastic!


----------



## c00ki312 (Jun 25, 2007)

woooowwwwww!


----------



## gohgoomah (Jun 25, 2007)

that looks amazing snowkei !


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Jun 25, 2007)

That's amazing


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jun 25, 2007)

hot hot hot!


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 25, 2007)

ur amazing


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 25, 2007)

You are amazing. Gorgeous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wow.


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jun 25, 2007)

Wow...that's absolutely gorgeous!  Beautiful detail and lovely design!


----------



## kimmy (Jun 25, 2007)

this is amazing! i think the lll looks great, actually!


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 25, 2007)

gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## kiannack (Jun 25, 2007)

you are just too talented and creative


----------



## thenovice (Jun 25, 2007)

Thats amazing!


----------



## duch3ss25 (Jun 25, 2007)

Oh, my... WOW
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You never cease to amaze me with your FOTD's. This is awesome


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jun 25, 2007)

this is gorgeous! you are so talented!


----------



## xJUDYx (Jun 25, 2007)

always impressing us with your skills! love it!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jun 25, 2007)

Un-Freaking-Believable!!! You literally made my mouth drop!!! Super job woman!!!


----------



## AxBella (Jun 25, 2007)

one after another! ur style is crazy and wild! its absolutely STUNNING!! i enjoy seein ur looks! keep up the GREAT! work.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 25, 2007)

Wow, thats amazing!


----------



## ColdNovember (Jun 25, 2007)

Beautiful!!!! Your makeup really inspires me


----------



## MelodyKat (Jun 26, 2007)

this is magnificently beautiful!!!!!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jun 26, 2007)

i think your work is by far my favorite out of what i have seen on here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you're amazing!


----------



## snowkei (Jun 26, 2007)

thanks everyone!ur all sweetssss!!!


----------



## Mien (Jun 26, 2007)

Stunning, I love how you did the brows and the forhead!


----------



## Jayne (Jun 26, 2007)

you're so creative & talented Snowkei !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i just LOVE when you post


----------



## entipy (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow. That is just... awesome.


----------



## Daligani (Jun 26, 2007)

Ok, VERY few FOTDs leave me speechless.. but, you seem to do it alot. 
I can't even come up with anything to describe how I feel about this.. it's just.. :woots:


----------



## user79 (Jun 26, 2007)

Very creative!


----------



## ratoo (Jun 26, 2007)

Amazing. Simply amazing.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jun 26, 2007)

You're SUPER GOOD! I always LOVE your work!


----------



## Bybs (Jun 26, 2007)

Your such an amazing talent.


----------



## snowkei (Jun 26, 2007)

thanks all !!!! =D


----------



## Suzyn (Jun 27, 2007)

See, yet again you have created something GORGEOUS!  Very pretty!


----------



## igswonderworld (Feb 8, 2008)

holy crap..


----------



## Glitziegal (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow


----------



## Sshaythiel (Feb 8, 2008)

fantastic...


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 8, 2008)

All I can say is *OMG!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*


----------



## anickia (Feb 8, 2008)

wow!!! whenever I see you post something, I have to brace myself because I know that it is gonna be FIRE. you are awesome at what you do!!!!!!!!


----------

